# Το παζλ της ΔΕΗ



## nickel (Aug 8, 2010)

Επειδή αυτό το θέμα θα μας απασχολήσει για αρκετούς μήνες και είναι τόσο σκοτεινό ώστε θα πρέπει να το φωτίσουμε πολύπλευρα για να το καταλάβουμε, θα συγκεντρώνω εδώ (και, αν θέλετε, βοηθάτε) άρθρα που ρίχνουν λίγο φως έστω και σε μια πτυχή του θέματος.

Από τη χτεσινή Ελευθεροτυπία:

*Εφαλτήριο για τις τιμές ρεύματος, η «απελευθέρωση»*

Του ΒΑΣΙΛΗ ΓΕΩΡΓΑ 

Στις πλάτες των ελληνικών νοικοκυριών, που θα δουν πολύ σύντομα την τιμή του ηλεκτρικού ρεύματος να αυξάνεται κατακόρυφα, θα πέσει όλο το βάρος της αναδιάρθρωσης των τιμολογίων της αγοράς ενέργειας στη χώρα μας.

Για τους ιδιώτες της ενέργειας που καλοβλέπουν μονάδες της ΔΕΗ και επιδιώκουν πρόσβαση σε φθηνό ηλεκτρικό ρεύμα, η προοπτική μεγάλων αυξήσεων στα τιμολόγια, από το 2011 ώς το 2013, αποτελεί «μαγνήτη».

Σήμερα, η τιμή του ηλεκτρικού ρεύματος στην Ελλάδα είναι μακράν η φθηνότερη για τους οικιακούς καταναλωτές σε όλη την Ευρώπη, καθώς τα τιμολόγια είναι ρυθμιζόμενα από την εκάστοτε κυβέρνηση για λόγους κοινωνικής πολιτικής.

Το παράδοξο πρόβλημα που καλείται να διαχειριστεί η κυβέρνηση είναι πως, ενώ το πνεύμα της απελευθέρωσης των αγορών είναι να απολαμβάνουν οι καταναλωτές φθηνότερες υπηρεσίες, στην περίπτωση του ηλεκτρικού ρεύματος θα συμβεί το αντίθετο.

Οι τιμές θα αρχίσουν από φέτος τον Σεπτέμβριο ή τις αρχές του 2011 να αυξάνονται κατακόρυφα για τους περισσότερους από τους 7,5 εκατομμύρια καταναλωτές, ώστε από τη μία η ΔΕΗ να ανακτήσει το μερίδιο που έχασε από ιδιώτες προμηθευτές στη χονδρική και από την άλλη να αναμορφωθεί η αγορά σε ό,τι αφορά την παραγωγή ώστε να έχουν κίνητρο να δραστηριοποιηθούν οι ιδιώτες που διαθέτουν μονάδες φυσικού αερίου και σήμερα «ζημιώνονται» μη μπορώντας να ανταγωνιστούν τη ΔΕΗ στο κόστος παραγωγής.

Σύμφωνα πάντως με τα διαθέσιμα στοιχεία από ευρωπαϊκούς οργανισμούς, τα ελληνικά νοικοκυριά απολαμβάνουν τις χαμηλότερες τιμές ηλεκτρικού ρεύματος μεταξύ όλων των οικιακών καταναλωτών των χωρών-μελών της ευρωζώνης.

Στην Αθήνα, η τιμή της κιλοβατώρας (μέσος όρος) είναι μόλις 11,54 λεπτά, όταν στο Παρίσι όπου η παραγωγή είναι φτηνή λόγω των πυρηνικών εργοστασίων είναι 13,19 λεπτά, ενώ στο Βερολίνο φτάνει τα 22,78 λεπτά και στην Κοπεγχάγη ξεπερνά τα 28,6 λεπτά του ευρώ.

Με βάση τα στοιχεία της Eurostat για τα τιμολόγια ηλεκτρικού ρεύματος στις 27 χώρες της Ε.Ε. στο δεύτερο εξάμηνο 2009, προκύπτει ότι:

91% ακριβότερο για 1.000 - 2.500 KW

* Στις πολύ χαμηλές καταναλώσεις μέχρι και 1.000 kWh, το ηλεκτρικό ρεύμα για τους οικιακούς καταναλωτές των «27» είναι ακριβότερο σε σχέση με την Ελλάδα κατά 118,83%.

Επίσης, είναι ακριβότερο κατά 91,73% σε σύγκριση με την Ελλάδα για τους καταναλωτές των «27» με καταναλώσεις από 1.000 - 2.500 kWh.

* Στις μεγάλες καταναλώσεις, από 5.000 - 15.000 kWh, οι τιμές του ηλεκτρικού ρεύματος στους «27» είναι κατά 24,17% υψηλότερες σε σχέση με την Ελλάδα, ενώ οι σχετικές διαφορές περιορίζονται μόλις στο 7,92% για τους πολύ μεγάλους καταναλωτές, με κατανάλωση άνω των 15.000 kWh.

Είναι προφανές από τα στοιχεία ότι τα περιθώρια αυξήσεων στο ρεύμα είναι τεράστια και οι Ελληνες θα αρχίσουν να τα νιώθουν με τον επικείμενο «εξορθολογισμό των τιμολογίων».

Από την άλλη πλευρά, παράγοντες της αγοράς υποστηρίζουν ότι το πραγματικό κόστος των τιμολογίων στην Ελλάδα είναι ακριβότερο αν συνεκτιμηθεί ότι στην υπόλοιπη Ευρώπη η παραγωγή βασίζεται σε σύγχρονες αλλά ακριβότερες μονάδες.

Πρόσβαση ιδιωτών στο λιγνίτη

Σήμερα η ΔΕΗ καταφέρνει να κρατά χαμηλά τα τιμολόγιά της, επειδή παράγει φτηνό ρεύμα από τις λιγνιτικές μονάδες της (καταλαμβάνει σχεδόν το 60% του συνολικού μείγματος, γι' αυτό και η τρόικα επιδιώκει να αποκτήσουν πρόσβαση οι ιδιώτες σε ορυχεία ή μονάδες) και το πουλά πανάκριβα στους εμπορικούς καταναλωτές. Το 2009 η οριακή τιμή συστήματος (ΟΤΣ) κυμαινόταν μεταξύ 40 και 60 ευρώ η μεγαβατώρα (1.000 κιλοβατώρες), όταν οι εμπορικοί καταναλωτές την πλήρωναν προς 130 ευρώ.

Με αυτό τον τρόπο επιδοτούνταν οι υπόλοιπες κατηγορίες καταναλωτών, και κυρίως οι οικιακοί χρήστες. Αυτό είχε συνέπεια να χάσει μερίδια αγοράς από ιδιώτες προμηθευτές που εισάγουν «φτηνό» ρεύμα και το μεταπωλούν σε χαμηλότερες τιμές σε εμπορικές επιχειρήσεις, αλλά κρατώντας χαμηλά την Οριακή Τιμή Συστήματος, βγάζει εκτός μάχης τους ιδιώτες παραγωγούς που παράγουν ακριβότερη ενέργεια λόγω της χρήσης φυσικού αερίου, που είναι 30% ακριβότερο από το λιγνίτη.

Μεγάλες επιβαρύνσεις τον Σεπτέμβριο

Από τον Σεπτέμβριο και με την αναδιάρθρωση των τιμολογίων, η ΔΕΗ εκτιμάται ότι θα μειώσει κατά 10% έως 25% τα ακριβά τιμολόγια για τα σουπερμάρκετ και τα εμπορικά καταστήματα, αλλά θα υποχρεωθεί να περάσει αυξήσεις στα οικιακά τιμολόγια, που κατά μέσο όρο θα φτάσουν το 40% (θα ξεπεράσουν ακόμη και το 100% στις πολύ χαμηλές καταναλώσεις), στα αγροτικά τιμολόγια θα κυμανθούν στο 60%, ενώ στα βιομηχανικά τιμολόγια η αύξηση αναμένεται ότι θα είναι της τάξης του 7-8%. Ωστόσο, αυτή η αναπροσαρμογή θα δώσει τη δυνατότητα σε τρίτους προμηθευτές να πουλάνε ηλεκτρικό ρεύμα έστω και με οριακά περιθώρια κέρδους. ​
Από την Κυριακάτικη Καθημερινή:

*Η συζήτηση για την ενέργεια που δεν γίνεται*

Tου Πασχου Mανδραβελη

Δυστυχώς και η συζήτηση περί ΔΕΗ γίνεται υπό τους ήχους του Θωμά Μπακαλάκου, δηλαδή παρέμεινε στη δεκαετία του 1970. Ο συνδικαλιστικός τσαμπουκάς «θα σας σβήσουμε», οι μεγαλοστομίες «θα ματώσουμε» και το ανεδαφικό «δεν πουλάμε» (λες και οι συνδικαλιστές της ΓΕΝΟΠ έχουν κληρονομήσει τη ΔΕΗ από τους πατεράδες τους) αποκρύπτουν τα πραγματικά ζητήματα, τα οποία πρέπει να συζητηθούν εξαιτίας της αναγκαίας κι επικείμενης απελευθέρωσης της αγοράς ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας.

Εντάξει, η ΓΕΝΟΠ δεν... πουλάει λιγνιτικές μονάδες. Το ερώτημα, όμως, είναι, ποιος τις αγοράζει... Σε όλο τον κόσμο (πλην Ελλάδος και Τουρκίας) η κατανάλωση λιγνίτη μειώνεται, διότι αν προστεθεί το κόστος ρύπανσης, είναι ασύμφορος. Τα λιγνιτικά πεδία έπειτα από δεκαετίες εκμετάλλευσης εξαντλούνται. Ποιος, λοιπόν, θα βάλει τα λεφτά του στην Ελλάδα για να αγοράσει μονάδες οι οποίες σε ολόκληρη την Ευρώπη σβήνουν;

Τα υδροηλεκτρικά εργοστάσια έχουν μεγάλο κόστος κατασκευής και σχεδόν μηδαμινό κόστος λειτουργίας. Αν εξαιρέσουμε τη χρήση νερών. Το ερώτημα, λοιπόν, που μπαίνει στην περίπτωση ιδιωτικοποίησης μιας τέτοιας μονάδας είναι οι όροι λειτουργίας της. Τι θα γίνει σε περιόδους λειψυδρίας; Ποιος θα έχει προτεραιότητα στη χρήση υδάτων; Θα πληρώνεται το νερό από τον ιδιώτη ιδιοκτήτη ενός υδροηλεκτρικού εργοστασίου;

Η ΔΕΗ σήμερα χρησιμοποιεί τους υδάτινους πόρους της χώρας δωρεάν, στη λογική τού «όλοι κράτος είμαστε» ή «τα δικά σας είναι δικά μας και τα δικά μας είναι δικά σας». Αυτό κακώς ισχύει για τη ΔΕΗ, αλλά επ’ ουδενί δεν μπορεί να ισχύει για έναν ιδιώτη.

Εκτός αυτών, υπάρχει κι ένα άλλο πολύ λεπτό ζήτημα. Για να δημιουργηθούν οι μεγάλες τεχνητές λίμνες (Πλαστήρα στην Καρδίτσα, του Αλιάκμονα στη Δυτική Μακεδονία κ. λπ.) χρησιμοποιήθηκαν δημόσιες εκτάσεις και απαλλοτριώθηκαν ιδιωτικές περιουσίες. Τότε –στη λογική «όλοι κράτος είμαστε» – οι απαλλοτριώσεις έγιναν για ένα κομμάτι ψωμί, αλλά το σημαντικό είναι άλλο. Τυπικά, αυτές οι λίμνες και οι παρόχθιες εκτάσεις ανήκουν στη ΔΕΗ. Τις έχει «αγοράσει». Ιδιωτικοποιούνται κι αυτές μαζί με ένα υδροηλεκτρικό έργο;

Ολα αυτά είναι ζητήματα που πρέπει να συζητηθούν, αλλά δυστυχώς στη χώρα μας επαναλαμβάνουμε διαρκώς το πάθημα των συχνοτήτων. Στη δεκαετία του ’80, όλοι –ή τουλάχιστον οι εχέφρονες– ήξεραν ότι αργά ή γρήγορα η ραδιοτηλεοπτική αγορά θα απελευθερωθεί. Είχε γίνει σε ολόκληρο τον κόσμο και αφού δεν υπήρχαν τα μέσα... κατάρριψης δορυφόρων, θα γινόταν και στην Ελλάδα. Αντί λοιπόν τότε να ξεκινήσει ένας σοβαρός διάλογος για τους όρους απελευθέρωσης, ώστε να τεθούν κανόνες στην επικείμενη αγορά, η συζήτηση πολώθηκε στην ανάγκη ύπαρξης κρατικού μονοπωλίου. Τελικά η αγορά απελευθερώθηκε εν μια νυκτί κι έγινε το «... κι αλεστικά μη δώσετε».

Το ίδιο ακριβώς θα συμβεί και στον χώρο της Ανώτατης Παιδείας, όπου η συζήτηση εστιάσθηκε στο «ναι ή όχι στο άρθρο 16», το ίδιο θα συμβεί και με την αγορά ενέργειας. Αναγκαστικά θα απελευθερωθεί και αναγκαστικά θα πουλήσουμε ή θα κλείσουμε εργοστάσια της ΔΕΗ. Οχι επειδή θα το επιβάλει η τρόικα ή το θέλει η Κομισιόν, αλλά επειδή θα είναι ζημιογόνος.

Η απελευθέρωση είναι προ των πυλών, αλλά αυτή τη φορά πρέπει να γίνει συντεταγμένα. Αντί, λοιπόν, η ΓΕΝΟΠ να ακούει τραγούδια του Μπακαλάκου ή να αναπολεί τα φεστιβάλ νεολαίας της δεκαετίας του ’70, καλό είναι να καταθέσει καμιά σοβαρή πρόταση.​


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 8, 2010)

Επειδή έχω ξαναγράψει κάπου για την κατανομη των παραγωγικών μονάδων στη Γερμανία σε τέσσερις κολοσσούς (καθένας τους τουλάχιστον διπλάσιος από τη ΔΕΗ), ένα σχετικό από τη χτεσινή Ελευθεροτυπία:


*Μονοπωλιακή κερδοσκοπία στην «απελευθερωμένη» Γερμανία*
 Του ΜΩΥΣΗ ΛΙΤΣΗ
_
Για μονοπωλιακές πρακτικές κατηγορεί τις γερμανικές εταιρείες ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας το κόμμα των Πρασίνων, υποστηρίζοντας ότι οι Γερμανοί καταναλωτές επιβαρύνονται με τουλάχιστον 1.000.000 ευρώ επιπλέον το χρόνο._

Η καταγγελία των Γερμανών Πρασίνων αποκτά ιδιαίτερη σημασία, καθώς συζητιέται το θέμα της απελευθέρωσης της αγοράς ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας και της πώλησης μονάδων της ΔΕΗ στη χώρα μας, με επιχειρήματα υπέρ... των καταναλωτών. Οπως αναφέρει δημοσίευμα στην ηλεκτρονική έκδοση της «Ντόιτσε Βέλε», ειδική έκθεση για θέματα ενέργειας που έγινε για λογαριασμό του κόμματος των Πρασίνων υποστηρίζει ότι τα δύο τελευταία χρόνια οι τιμές της ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας στη Γερμανία έχουν αυξηθεί 4 φορές περισσότερο σε σχέση με τις υπόλοιπες ευρωπαϊκές χώρες, γεγονός που, κατά το κόμμα των Πρασίνων, υποδηλοί ότι οι γερμανικές εταιρείες έχουν σχεδόν συστήσει μονοπώλιο. Οι τιμές του ηλεκτρικού ρεύματος έχουν μειωθεί στο Ευρωπαϊκό Χρηματιστήριο Ενέργειας της Γερμανίας κατά 30% με 40% από το 2008 και, παρ' όλα αυτά, οι 5 από τους 6 περιφερειακούς παρόχους που ανήκουν στο βιομηχανικό κολοσσό Ε.ΟΝ, αύξησαν τις τιμές τον Απρίλο και τον Μάιο 4,2% κατά μέσο όρο.

Το ακρίβυνε 7,3%

Από 1ης Αυγούστου, 2.000.000 πελάτες της εταιρείας παροχής RWE πληρώνουν κατά 7,3% ακριβότερο το ρεύμα, με αποτέλεσμα η RWE να αποκομίσει περί τα 100 εκατ. ευρώ, σύμφωνα με την έκθεση. Οι εταιρείες ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας υποστηρίζουν από την πλευρά τους ότι οι αυξήσεις στις τιμές οφείλονται στο αυξημένο κόστος που προκαλεί ο νέος γερμανικός φόρος που έχει επιβληθεί, με στόχο την ενθάρρυνση της χρησιμοποίησης ανανεώσιμων πηγών ενέργειας που προέρχονται από τον ήλιο ή τον άνεμο. Οι τέσσερις βασικοί παίκτες στη γερμανική αγορά ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας, η Ε.ΟΝ, η RWE, η EnBW και η Vattenfall, στις οποίες ανήκει η πλειονότητα των εργοστασίων παραγωγής ενέργειας, καθώς και όλο το βασικό δίκτυο διανομής, έχουν κατ' επανάληψη θεωρηθεί ύποπτοι για τεχνητή άνοδο των τιμών, τονίζει το δημοσίευμα της «Ντόιτσε Βέλε». ​


----------



## nikosl (Aug 8, 2010)

Θεωρώ πως είναι χρήσιμο: γραμμένο από τη *Φλώρα Παπαδέδε* (είναι Πολιτικός Επιστήμονας - Οικονομολόγος ΜSc. Αν. Γραμματέας Συλλόγου Επιστημονικού Προσωπικού ΔΕΗ). Δημοσιεύτηκε στην Εργατική Αλληλεγγύη, 924

(α' μερος)

*Η ΚΥΒΕΡΝΗΣΗ ΕΤΟΙΜΑΖΕΙ ΤΗ ΔΕΗ ΓΙΑ ΠΟΥΛΗΜΑ
Τι σημαίνει η «Απελευθέρωση» των τιμολογίων ρεύματος
*

Από το 2000, το εξέχων μέλος της κατοχικής τρόικας, η Κομισιόν, εγκαλεί την Ελλάδα γιατί έχει τα φθηνότερα τιμολόγια οικιακού ρεύματος στην Ευρώπη. Με όχημα το χρέος, ζητά τώρα να διορθωθεί κι αυτή η «ανωμαλία» στην αγορά. Έτσι, η κυβέρνηση, μετά την «απελευθέρωσή» μας από εργασιακά κι ασφαλιστικά δικαιώματα, ετοιμάζεται να «απελευθερώσει» και τα τιμολόγια ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας από τα «βαριά δεσμά» της κρατικής ρύθμισης.

Τα «οφέλη» από τη μέχρι σήμερα «απελευθέρωση»-ιδιωτικοποίηση της ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας κρίθηκαν ανεπαρκή: από το 2000 ως το 2009, τα οικιακά τιμολόγια αυξήθηκαν μόνο 48%!! Γι΄ αυτό προτείνουν από το Σεπτέμβρη κλιμακωτές αυξήσεις ως και 110%!!!

Όπως δηλώνουν τρόικα, κυβέρνηση και πάσης φύσης «παράγοντες» της αγοράς: «ήρθε η ώρα να περάσουμε από τη θεωρητική στην πραγματική απελευθέρωση».

*Εν αρχή ην... οι αυξήσεις

*Μέσα από το λεγόμενο «εξορθολογισμό» των τιμολογίων, επιχειρείται μια νέα, τεράστια αναδιανομή πλούτου σε βάρος των εργαζομένων. Ο πρόεδρος της ΔΕΗ Α.Ε., κος Ζερβός, το διατυπώνει πιο πρακτικά: «θα πρέπει να μειωθούν τα τιμολόγια με υψηλά περιθώρια κέρδους (επιχειρήσεις) και να αυξηθούν τα ζημιογόνα (οικιακό, αγροτικό)».

Ο δρόμος για την αναδιάρθρωση των τιμολογίων άνοιξε, με το «μνημόνιο στήριξης» να απαιτεί διπλασιασμό των τιμών, για να κυλήσει «ομαλά» η απελευθέρωση της αγοράς! Σε ενάμιση μήνα, η ΡΑΕ καταθέτει εισήγηση για αυξήσεις 30-40% στο οικιακό τιμολόγιο από το Σεπτέμβρη. Οι αγρότες θα κληθούν να πληρώσουν κι αυτοί αύξηση 50,5%-66,1%.

Στην 3ετία 2010-2012, προβλέπονται κι άλλες αυξήσεις στο οικιακό τιμολόγιο: για κατανάλωση έως 800 KWh κατά 110%, από 801-1.600 KWh κατά 27%, από 1.601-2.000 KWh κατά 14,5%.

Η «ελεύθερη αγορά» ξέρει καλά ότι το ηλεκτρικό ρεύμα αποτελεί βασικό κοινωνικό αγαθό για το λαό. Κανείς δεν μπορεί να ζήσει σήμερα χωρίς ρεύμα. Η εμπορευματοποίησή του εξασφαλίζει σίγουρα και πλούσια κέρδη στο κεφάλαιο!

Χαμένος θα είναι και πάλι ο ελληνικός λαός που θα πρέπει να πληρώνει ένα είδος πρώτης ανάγκης σαν ακριβή πολυτέλεια. Μια τετραμελής οικογένεια έχει μέση κατανάλωση τετραμήνου περίπου 2000 KWh. Από το Σεπτέμβρη, μόνο για αξία ρεύματος (δηλ. χωρίς πάγιο, ΦΠΑ, Δημοτικά Τέλη, ΤΑΠ, ΕΡΤ) θα πληρώνει 277 ευρώ, από 215 ευρώ που δίνει σήμερα! Με το πάγιο η δαπάνη θα φτάσει σε 297 ευρω για μονοφασική παροχή και 329 ευρώ για τριφασική (αντίστοιχες σημερινές τιμές 230 ευρώ και 253 ευρω).

Στο ίδιο πακέτο μέτρων περιλαμβάνεται κι ο περιορισμός των τιμολογίων σε 7-8 κατηγορίες από τις 32 που διαθέτει σήμερα η ΔΕΗ, μειώνοντας σημαντικά τις «ευπαθείς κατηγορίες». Δηλαδή, όσες δικαιούνται μέχρι σήμερα φθηνότερο, μειωμένο τιμολόγιο. Ανάμεσα στους «επιδοτούμενους και ζημιογόνους» που στο «εφεξής» θα πληρώνουν πολύ ακριβότερα είναι: οι πολύτεκνοι, οι νησιώτες, οι αγρότες, κ.λπ.

Υπάρχουν όμως και οι «ελκυστικοί καταναλωτές». Για τους «έχοντες» υψηλές καταναλώσεις τα τιμολόγια μειώνονται! Για κατανάλωση πάνω από 4.400 KWh κατά 31,4%, από 3.001-4.400 KWh κατά 21,4%, από 2.001-3.000 KWh κατά 12,6%. Γιατί πόσο ακόμα να αντέξει η αγορά τέτοια «στρέβλωση»; Δεν μπορεί ο συνταξιούχος να πληρώνει «πάμφθηνα» για να βράσει το τσάι του, κι ο «φορολογούμενος» της Εκάλης να πληρώνει «πανάκριβα» τη θερμαινόμενη πισίνα του... Όσο πιο «ενεργειακά σπάταλος», τόσο πιο χαμηλότερη η τιμή! Έτσι αντιλαμβάνεται το Υπουργείο Περιβάλλοντος, Ενέργειας και Κλιματικής Αλλαγής την «εξοικονόμηση ενέργειας».

*Και εν συνέχεια... οι φόροι
*
Ο ελληνικός λαός καλείται να θυσιαστεί για να αποπληρωθούν στους διεθνείς κερδοσκόπους χρέη και δάνεια που κατά κύριο λόγο διοχετεύτηκαν στους κρατικοδίαιτους «επενδυτές» των «απελευθερωμένων αγορών», των Συμπράξεων Δημοσίου-Ιδιωτικού Τομέα (ΣΔΙΤ), κ.ο.κ. Ξένοι και ντόπιοι «επενδυτές», όχι μόνο δεν καλούνται να πληρώσουν για τα χρέη που φόρτωσαν στη χώρα, αλλά απαιτούν και λαμβάνουν νέες χρηματοδοτήσεις, επιδοτήσεις κι εγγυήσεις. Αυτά τα κεφάλαια αναζητά η κυβέρνηση και όπως πάντα, τα βρίσκει... στις τσέπες των εργαζομένων.

Οι λογαριασμοί της ΔΕΗ «απελευθερώνονται», αλλά ο φοροεισπρακτικός μηχανισμός μένει. Εκτός από τα γνωστά Δημοτικά Τέλη, το ΤΑΠ, την ΕΡΤ και την από 1.7.2010 νέα αύξηση του ΦΠΑ στο ρεύμα από 10% σε 11%, προστίθενται: από 5.5.2010 νέος Ειδικός Φόρος Κατανάλωσης-ΕΦΚ (6,5 ευρώ /MWh για τα νοικοκυριά), από 1.1.2010 η ρήτρα καυσίμου (0,24 ευρω /MWh για τα νοικοκυριά) και από 2.5.2010 το τέλος Δικαιωμάτων Εκτέλεσης Τελωνειακών Εργασιών - ΔΕΤΕ (0,5ευρώ /MWh, που εισπράττει το κράτος και όχι οι τελωνειακοί υπάλληλοι).

Με απλά λόγια, το παραπάνω μέσο νοικοκυριό θα πληρώσει από Σεπτέμβρη μόνο για ρεύμα τετραμήνου μονοφασικής παροχής: 277,3 ευρώ + 19,7 ευρώ Πάγιο + 32,7 ευρώ ΦΠΑ + 13 ευρώ ΕΦΚ + 0,48 ευρώ ρήτρα καυσίμου + 1 ευρώ ΔΕΤΕ = 344 ευρώ!! (από 253 που πληρώνει σήμερα).

*Οι «ζώνες» του λυκόφωτος
*
Ξεχάστε το ενιαίο τιμολόγιο 24 ώρες το 24ωρο, 12 μήνες το χρόνο, ίδιο από την Αλεξανδρούπολη ως την Κρήτη. Αυτός ο «ανορθολογισμός» δεν συνάδει με μια «σύγχρονη ανταγωνιστική αγορά ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας». Καταρχήν, τα νέα τιμολόγια θα διαχωρίζονται σε «ζώνες αιχμής κατανάλωσης», όπου το ρεύμα θα μπορεί να χρεώνεται με αυξημένη τιμή όταν κρίνεται «αναγκαίο».

α) Ζώνη Υψηλής Ζήτησης «Α»: 7:00-23:00, τις εργάσιμες μέρες από Ιούνιο ως και Σεπτέμβριο, όπου θα επιτρέπεται να επιβάλλονται «έξτρα» αυξήσεις λόγω «υψηλότερης ενεργειακής χρέωσης».

β) Ζώνη Υψηλής Ζήτησης «Β»: 7:00-23:00, τις εργάσιμες μέρες όλου του έτους, όπου θα επιτρέπεται να επιβάλλονται «απλές» αυξήσεις λόγω «υψηλότερης ενεργειακής χρέωσης».

γ) Ζώνη Χαμηλής Ζήτησης: 23:00-7:00, τις εργάσιμες μέρες κι όλες τις αργίες του έτους, που υπάρχει «χαμηλή ενεργειακή χρέωση».

Δηλ. το ρεύμα θα είναι πανάκριβο ακριβώς όταν το χρειαζόμαστε. Το χειμώνα όταν κρυώνουμε, το καλοκαίρι όταν λιώνουμε από τη ζέστη. Το βράδυ που γυρίζουμε από τη δουλειά και πρέπει να μαγειρέψουμε και να πλύνουμε. Ας μην είμαστε όμως «ισοπεδωτικοί». Καθώς τα «μέτρα σταθερότητας» θα εκτινάξουν την ανεργία στο 20%-30%, χιλιάδες άνεργοι θα μπορούν να κάνουν μεταμεσονύκτια χρήση του «ανταγωνιστικού τιμολογίου» της Ζώνης Χαμηλής Ζήτησης...​(συνεχίζεται στο β' μέρος)


----------



## nikosl (Aug 8, 2010)

(β' μέρος)

*Το χρηματιστηριακό τιμολόγιο

*Στην Ελλάδα, το παραμύθι της «καλής απελευθέρωσης» που σκοτώνει τον «κρατικό μπαμπούλα» και φέρνει «οφέλη» στο λαό, ξέμεινε από «οφέλη» πριν σκοτώσει το «μπαμπούλα». Οι Αδελφοί Γκριμ -που συνήθως αναφέρονται ως Ε.Ε. και Επιχειρηματικοί Όμιλοι- ενημερώνουν πλέον τους καταναλωτές ότι «κακώς αναμενόταν από την απελευθέρωση να μειώσει τις τιμές. Σκοπός της ήταν να αντανακλάται ορθά το πραγματικό κόστος παραγωγής». Γι΄ αυτό επιτάσσουν «την κατάργηση των κρατικά ρυθμιζόμενων τιμολογίων και τη σύνδεση των τιμολογίων λιανικής με τη χονδρεμπορική αγορά, μέσα από την αντιστοίχησή τους με την Οριακή Τιμή Συστήματος (ΟΤΣ)».

Η ΟΤΣ είναι η τιμή που πουλούν το ρεύμα στο χρηματιστήριο ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας (χονδρεμπορική αγορά) οι εγκατεστημένες στη χώρα Μονάδες Ηλεκτροπαραγωγής. Η τιμή διαμορφώνεται καθημερινά σε ωριαία βάση κι απεικονίζει την προσφερθείσα τιμή της πιο ακριβής Μονάδας που πούλησε ρεύμα τη συγκεκριμένη ώρα στο Σύστημα. Αυτήν την τιμή εισπράττουν όλοι οι παραγωγοί και οι εισαγωγείς που πούλησαν ρεύμα την ίδια ώρα. Δηλ. το κόστος παραγωγής αντανακλάται «ορθά» από μια πλασματική τιμή, αυτή που ζητάνε οι επιχειρήσεις. Ουδείς γνωρίζει ποια είναι τα «πραγματικά κόστη» τους, εκτός από τις ίδιες που φυσικά... προστατεύονται από το «επιχειρηματικό απόρρητο».

Η ΟΤΣ καθορίζεται από τον Διαχειριστή Ελληνικού Συστήματος Μεταφοράς Ηλεκτρικής Ενέργειας (ΔΕΣΜΗΕ Α.Ε.), την εταιρεία που αποτελεί το χρηματιστήριο ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας. Επόπτης «διαφάνειας» των διαδικασιών και «της μεθοδολογίας των τιμών» είναι η «ανεξάρτητη» Ρυθμιστική Αρχή Ενέργειας (ΡΑΕ), που με την τελευταία οδηγία 72/09 της Ε.Ε. αναβαθμίζεται σε Υπουργείο!!

Η σύνδεση των τιμολογίων κατανάλωσης (λιανική τιμή) με την ΟΤΣ, σημαίνει πρακτικά την πλήρη απορρύθμιση των τιμών, που θα καθορίζονται πλέον απευθείας από τις επιχειρήσεις ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας και με το μοναδικό κριτήριο που αναγνωρίζει η αγορά: τη μεγιστοποίηση των κερδών.

Καθώς οι τιμές θα αυξομειώνονται ανά ώρα, η δαπάνη του νοικοκυριού για ρεύμα θα αποτελεί μια ακόμα αβεβαιότητα για το ήδη επισφαλές του αύριο. Τα «νέα πακέτα σύνδεσης» που θα του προσφέρουν παλιοί και νέοι «πάροχοι», θα προσθέσουν ακόμα ένα γρίφο στον πενιχρό προϋπολογισμό του. Γρίφο που αδυνατεί να λύσει, εκτός κι αν προσλάβει προσωπικό που θα παρακολουθεί σε 24ωρη βάση το χρηματιστήριο ενέργειας!

Εάν τα τιμολόγια απελευθερωθούν και συνδεθούν με το χρηματιστήριο, τα νοικοκυριά κι οι μικρομεσαίες επιχειρήσεις δεν θα είναι ποτέ σε θέση να γνωρίζουν τις πραγματικές τιμές που θα πληρώσουν μετά την αγορά του ενός ή του άλλου «πακέτου σύνδεσης». Ένα μήνα μετά, όταν θα έχει ενεργοποιηθεί το «νέο πακέτο» ή η «νέα σύνδεση» οι τιμές θα έχουν ήδη αλλάξει. Σκεφτείτε αν αυτό που συμβαίνει με τα «πακέτα» κινητής τηλεφωνίας, θέλετε να γίνεται με το ρεύμα σας.

Ένας λόγος που εξαγγέλθηκαν νέες αυξήσεις στο οικιακό ρεύμα είναι και η εμφάνιση των «ανταγωνιστικών παρόχων» (Verbund, Aegean Power, κ.λπ.) Οι εταιρείες αυτές στοχεύουν στις μεσαίες/μεγάλες εμπορικές επιχειρήσεις. Οι 6.300 πελάτες που έχει χάσει η ΔΕΗ Α.Ε. είναι ακριβώς σούπερ μάρκετ, πολυκαταστήματα και άλλες μεγάλες επιχειρήσεις. Όπως λέει και το διαφημιστικό φυλλάδιο της Aegean, γι΄ αυτούς «η προσφερόμενη τιμή διαμορφώνεται... για κάθε πελάτη ξεχωριστά». Έτσι, τον ανταγωνισμό των εταιρειών για «τους πελάτες με υψηλά περιθώρια κέρδους», καλείται να χρηματοδοτήσει όπως πάντα το γνωστό υποζύγιο: ο ελληνικός λαός.

*Ποιός πληρώνει το... ρολόι
*
Η απελευθέρωση των τιμολογίων, οι «ζωνικές» χρεώσεις και η αυξομείωση των τιμών ανά βδομάδα ή ώρα, δεν μπορούν φυσικά να γίνουν με τους παλιούς μετρητές. Τα ρολόγια της ΔΕΗ απηχούν κι αυτά την «παλιά κρατική κουλτούρα». Φτιάχτηκαν για να τα διαβάζουν οι απλοί άνθρωποι και για μια ενιαία επιχείρηση με ένα ενιαίο τιμολόγιο. Δεν μπορούν να ανταποκριθούν στο κομμάτιασμα της ΔΕΗ, ούτε στις λαβυρινθώδεις ωριαίες διακυμάνσεις των χρηματιστηριακών τιμών. Η κερδοφορία της αγοράς επιτάσσει πια να αποξηλωθούν.

Με νομοσχέδιο που κατέθεσε ήδη η Υπ. Περιβάλλοντος & Ενέργειας, κα Μπιρμπίλη, οι καταναλωτές υποχρεούνται να αντικαταστήσουν τα παλιά ρολόγια της ΔΕΗ με «υπερσύγχρονους» τηλεμετρητές χρονοχρέωσης και προπληρωμένου χρόνου. Έτσι, η «ελεύθερη αγορά» θα είναι σε θέση να τους προσφέρει «ανταγωνιστικά πακέτα» τιμολογίων, αντίστοιχα με το διαθέσιμο βαλάντιο του καθενός. Όπως π.χ. για πλήρη ρευματοδότηση το 24ωρο, για ρεύμα κάποιες ώρες, για διακοπή κάποιες ώρες, για όσο κρατάει ένα... καρτοκινητό, κ.ο.κ. Ποιος είπε ότι η «ελεύθερη αγορά» δεν φέρνει καλύτερη ποιότητα κι εξυπηρέτηση;

Το κόστος τους είναι ουδόλως ευκαταφρόνητο. Σύμφωνα με το κο Γκνούντι, της Ιταλικής Enel, που ενδιαφέρεται να μας πουλήσει ηλεκτρονικούς μετρητές και συστήματα τηλεμέτρησης, το πρόγραμμα αντικατάστασης θα κοστίσει 1 δις ευρώ. Λεφτά για συντάξεις δεν υπάρχουν, λεφτά όμως για χρονομετρητές θα βρεθούν. Η αγορά κι οι κυβερνητικοί αρμόδιοι διαβεβαιώνουν ότι το κόστος για τον καταναλωτή θα ανέλθει γύρω στα 120 ευρώ. Ασήμαντο ποσό, ειδικά για ένα χαμηλοσυνταξιούχο του ΙΚΑ!

Στην Κόρινθο, το εργοστάσιο της Metering HoldCo συναρμολογεί τέτοιους μετρητές (τα μέρη κατασκευάζονται σε Ινδία και Μεξικό). Αποτελεί το βασικό προμηθευτή της ΔΕΗ και κατέχει το 95% της ελληνικής αγοράς. Είναι θυγατρική της Ελβετικής πολυεθνικής Landys+Gyr, που με τη σειρά της ανήκει... στη Siemens GmbH!

Όπως μας πληροφορεί ο γραμματέας της ΡΑΕ Βρετανίας, κος Ed Miliband, οι μετρητές αυτοί παρουσιάζουν συχνότατες βλάβες που επιβαρύνουν τα νοικοκυριά και «καταγγέλλονται από χιλιάδες καταναλωτές για υπερφορτωμένους λογαριασμούς». Η «ελεύθερη αγορά» και στην Αγγλία και στην Ελλάδα, θεωρεί όμως τις μετρήσεις τους «αδιαμφισβήτητες».

Το Κέντρο Προστασίας Καταναλωτών (ΚΕΠΚΑ) επισημαίνει σωστά ότι θέτουν ζητήματα παραβίασης του προσωπικού απορρήτου. Και προειδοποιεί ότι μέσω αυτών των μετρητών, η εταιρεία ηλεκτρικού μπορεί με τηλεχειρισμούς να διακόπτει κατά βούληση τη ρευματοδότησή μας. Ο συνήθης λόγος είναι η απότομη αύξηση της κατανάλωσής μας. Τα «πακέτα προσφορών» της «απελευθερωμένης» αγοράς βασίζονται σχεδόν πάντα στα δεδομένα κατανάλωσης που πραγματοποιήσαμε τις αντίστοιχες ώρες και μέρες του προηγούμενου έτους. Με όρους κέρδους σημαίνει ότι αυτή την κατανάλωση αντέχουμε να πληρώσουμε. Αν ξαφνικά αλλάξει το καταναλωτικό μας «προφίλ» και προκειμένου ο «πάροχος» να μην ρισκάρει τον κίνδυνο ενός απλήρωτου λογαριασμού, διακόπτει την ηλεκτροδότηση της παροχής μας. Και το ΚΕΠΚΑ αναρωτιέται: «Αν ένα νιόπαντρο ζευγάρι αποκτήσει παιδί, κινδυνεύει να βρεθεί χωρίς ρεύμα;» Η 15χρονη «απελευθερωμένη» εμπειρία της Βρετανίας απαντά, δυστυχώς, καταφατικά...

Οι νέοι μετρητές δέχονται και κάρτες προπληρωμένου χρόνου ηλεκτροδότησης. Τα «οφέλη» που παρέχει αυτό το «πακέτο σύνδεσης», περιγράφονται, στη διπλανή στήλη, από 3,8 εκατομμύρια Βρετανικά νοικοκυριά που τα «απολαμβάνουν» εδώ και 15 χρόνια.

*Η ηλεκτρική ενέργεια είναι κοινωνικό αγαθό κι όχι εμπόρευμα
*
Δεν θα κουραστούμε να επαναλαμβάνουμε αυτό που οι «αγορές» επιτάσσουν να ξεχαστεί. Το ηλεκτρικό ρεύμα είναι είδος πρώτης και βασικής ανάγκης. Δεν μπορεί να αποτελεί αντικείμενο κερδοσκοπίας του «απελευθερωμένου» κεφαλαίου.

Όποιος νοιάζεται για την οικογένειά του, όποιος μιλά για κοινωνική δικαιοσύνη, όποιος ζητά να μην πτωχεύσει ο λαός, δεν μπορεί παρά να διεκδικήσει την Επανεθνικοποίηση της ΔΕΗ και όλου του ηλεκτρενεργειακού τομέα σήμερα! Για να μπορεί να κατοχυρωθεί το ρεύμα σαν κοινωνικό αγαθό, για να μπορεί να έχει λόγο ο λαός στην ανάπτυξη και στις τιμές του.​


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 8, 2010)

Και το προηγούμενο του σημερινού του Μανδραβέλη, από την Καθημερινή στις 5/8/10:

*Οι μύθοι για τη ΔΕΗ*
Tου Πασχου Μανδραβελη

Πέρα από τα αίματα με τα οποία μας απειλεί ο πρόεδρος της ΓΕΝΟΠ κ. Νίκος Φωτόπουλος, λέει και ενδιαφέροντα πράγματα, όπως όσα είπε στη γενική συνέλευση των μετόχων της ΔΕΗ (29.6.2010). Τον πρώτο μύθο που γκρέμισε ήταν αυτός της κερδοφόρου επιχείρησης. «Υστερα από 5 συνεχιζόμενα έτη πτωτικής πορείας (με εξαίρεση το 2007 λόγω εισροής κεφαλαίων από την πώληση της TELLAS), πέρυσι η ΔΕΗ έκλεισε με θετικά οικονομικά αποτελέσματα της τάξης των 693 εκατομμυρίων ευρώ», είπε, αλλά ταυτοχρόνως συμπλήρωσε ότι αυτή η κερδοφορία είναι πρόσκαιρη και οφείλεται σε δύο ανεξάρτητους της επιχείρησης λόγους: «στην εξοικονόμηση 894 εκατ. ευρώ από τις δαπάνες για αγορά καυσίμων (σε σχέση με 2008), κυρίως λόγω της τεράστιας πτώσης της τιμής τους, και (...) γιατί έπεσε η ζήτηση κατά 3,1% και επιπροσθέτως γιατί επιτέλους πέρυσι εδέησε ο Υψιστος να βρέξει, άρα χρησιμοποιήσαμε τα υδροηλεκτρικά μας (...) κατά 65% περισσότερο, γλιτώνοντας πανάκριβες αγορές ρεύματος».

Συνεπώς η πολυθρυλούμενη κερδοφορία της ΔΕΗ μπορεί αύριο να μην υπάρχει και σίγουρα θα εξαφανιστεί το 2013, όταν θα πληρώνει η ίδια τους ρύπους που παράγει. Το κόστος αυτό, που υπολογίζεται στο 1,25 δισ. ευρώ ετησίως, αναγκαστικά θα ενσωματωθεί στα τιμολόγια της ΔΕΗ, οπότε θα δούμε κατά πόσο «η Ελλάδα έχει το φθηνότερο ρεύμα».

Ο πρόεδρος της ΓΕΝΟΠ εξήγησε γιατί η ΔΕΗ έφτασε στο σημερινό επίπεδο. «Καταληστεύθηκε», είπε κι έφερε σχετικά παραδείγματα: «Δεν ήταν ληστεία να την υποχρεώνουν να τροφοδοτεί επί ζημία ακόμα και τους ανταγωνιστές της που κατέχουν δικές τους μονάδες παραγωγής ρεύματος για άλλες δραστηριότητές τους; Στους κυρίους αυτούς έδιναν τη δυνατότητα να μοσχοπουλούν το ρεύμα των μονάδων τους στο χρηματιστήριο ενέργειας και (...) την ίδια ώρα την ανάγκαζαν [τη ΔΕΗ] να τους το αγοράζει ακριβά και την έβαζαν να τους το ξαναπουλά στη μισή τιμή».

Τα παραδείγματα που έφερε είναι μάλλον αληθή. Κάποια οφείλονται στο γεγονός ότι η ΔΕΗ κατέχει δεσπόζουσα θέση στην αγορά, οπότε υποχρεώνεται να δώσει «αβάντζο» στους ανταγωνιστές της. Κάποια άλλα οφείλονται στο γεγονός ότι διά της ΔΕΗ το κράτος επιδιώκει ευρύτερους οικονομικούς στόχους (Φωτόπουλος: «Δεν ήταν ληστεία της ΔΕΗ όταν την υποχρέωναν να επιδοτεί τα κέρδη των βιομηχάνων αναγκάζοντάς την να τους δίνει το ρεύμα επί ζημία;»). Και κάποια άλλα σίγουρα οφείλονται στην πανταχού παρούσα διαφθορά.

Ολα αυτά όμως δεν είναι επιχειρήματα κατά της απελευθέρωσης της αγοράς ενέργειας. Είναι επιχειρήματα που θα έπρεπε να κάνουν τον πρόεδρο της ΓΕΝΟΠ να παλεύει για την τάχιστη ιδιωτικοποίηση της ΔΕΗ. Διότι εκ των πραγμάτων ο βασικός μέτοχος, που είναι το κράτος, δεν έχει πρώτιστο στόχο την κερδοφορία της επιχείρησης. Ακόμη και σε έναν κόσμο χωρίς διαφθορά, το κράτος αναγκαστικά θα έχει άλλες προτεραιότητες από την υγεία μιας επιχείρησης. Η πλάγια επιδότηση της βιομηχανικής παραγωγής είναι ένα παράδειγμα. Η καταπολέμηση της ανεργίας διά προσλήψεων σε ΔΕΚΟ μπορεί να είναι κάποια άλλη. Εκ των πραγμάτων λοιπόν, μια κρατική επιχείρηση δεν μπορεί να είναι υγιής με όρους αγοράς. Σπανίως θα είναι κερδοφόρος. Κι αυτό μάλλον πρέπει να το γνωρίζει ο κ. Φωτόπουλος.​


----------



## SBE (Aug 8, 2010)

Επειδή βλέπω ανακρίβειες σε όλα τα άρθρα, να πω δυο πράγματα. Να ξεκινήσω με τα διαπιστευτήριά μου, για όσους δεν το ξέρουν ακόμα είμαι ηλεκτρολόγος μηχανικός και είχα την τύχη να παρακολουθήσω από κοντά την κατασκευή του υδροηλεκτρικού του Αώου, αν και λόγω ηλικίας τότε από το ένα αυτί έμπαιναν κι από το άλλο έβγαιναν τα πιο πολλά. 

Η αναφορά στη Βρετανία στο άρθρο του nicosl: Δεν σου κόβει κανείς το ρεύμα γιατί απόκτησες παιδιά. Αυτό που δικαιούται να κάνει η εταιρία ηλεκτροδότησης είναι να αρνηθεί να σε κάνει πελάτη της αν πιστεύει ότι θα την φεσώσεις γιατί π.χ το έχεις ξανακάνει. Αλλά κι αυτό ρυθμίζεται, αν και όχι με ευνοϊκούς όρους για τον πελάτη. Επίσης, υπάρχει η άλλη όψη του νομίσματος. Εγώ π.χ. παίρνω ρεύμα και γκάζι από *χριστιανική ΜΚΟ* που έχει στόχο τη χρήση ανανεώσιμων πηγών ενέργειας και την παροχή ρεύματος/ γκαζιού χωρίς διακρίσεις (δεν αρνούνται την παροχή σε κακοπληρωτές, ούτε τους επιβάλλουν ειδικό τιμολόγιο). Τους επέλεξα γιατί ήταν και παραμένουν οι φτηνότεροι, και μου κάνει εντύπωση που δεν τους προτιμάνε όλοι, αλλά δεν διαφημίζονται κιόλας. Στην Ελλάδα θα αγοράζαμε ρεύμα από την Εκκλησία; Δεν ξέρω πόσο παλιό είναι το άρθρο, αλλά ο Εντ Μίλιμπαντ ήταν υπουργός ενέργειας μέχρι πριν δυο μήνες και τώρα είναι υποψήφιος για την προεδρία του Εργατικού Κόμματος. 

Επίσης, το να έχει διαφορετική τιμή το ρεύμα σε διαφορετικές ώρες της μέρας δεν είναι και τόσο πρωτοφανές. Υπάρχει ήδη το νυχτερινό τιμολόγιο της ΔΕΗ, το οποίο ισχύει και μερικές απογευματινές ώρες, και που το έχουν πολλά ελληνικά σπίτια. Για την εφαρμογή του χρειάζεται διαφορετικός μετρητής. Η τεχνολογία είναι απλή- την ώρα που αρχίζει η ισχύς του άλλου τιμολογίου ο μετρητής περνάει από τη θέση Α στη θέση Β, το αντίστροφο στο τέλος. Μου κάνει εντύπωση που αυτά δεν τα γνωρίζει και τα αναφέρει σαν καινά δαιμόνια η κυρία που είναι "Πολιτικός Επιστήμονας - Οικονομολόγος ΜSc. Αν. Γραμματέας Συλλόγου Επιστημονικού Προσωπικού ΔΕΗ". Εμ, βέβαια, αν η ΔΕΗ συνέχιζε να προσλαμβάνει μόνο μηχανικούς για επιστημονικό προσωπικό, αντί για οικονομολόγους... 

Στο άρθρο του Μανδραβέλη για τους μύθους της ΔΕΗ, ξαφνιάζομαι που λέει ότι υπήρχε μύθος κερδοφόρας ΔΕΗ. Η ΔΕΗ σε αντίθεση με τον ΟΤΕ, ΔΕΝ είναι κερδοφόρα και δεν μπορεί να είναι. Μάλιστα επί κυβερνήσεων Καραμανλή ο αντιπολιτευτικός τύπος ζητούσε κάθε τρεις και λίγο την κεφαλή του εκάστοτε διοικητή της ΔΕΗ επί πίνακι γι' αυτό ακριβώς το λόγο. Τα ξεχάσαμε κιόλας; Οι λόγοι της ζημίας είναι σοβαρότατοι και ανάγονται σε ένα ζήτημα που δεν το αναφέρει κανένα απο τα άρθρα αυτά. _Πού βαδίζουμε; _ Το πετρέλαιο λιγοστεύει, ο λιγνίτης λιγοστεύει. Το κυριότερο, το _νερό_ λιγοστεύει, το κλίμα μας αλλάζει κι εμείς πάμε κι αγοράζουμε αιρκοντίσιον και τα δουλεύουμε στο φουλ. Θα πρέπει επομένως να στραφούμε σε άλλες μορφές ενέργειας και να μάθουμε να καταναλώνουμε λιγότερο ρεύμα. Δεν θα επεκταθώ γιατί θα πάει αλλού η συζήτηση. 

Παρεμπιπτόντως, τα υδροηλεκτρικά που αναφέρει ο Μανδραβέλης ότι χτίστηκαν κλέβοντας τους άμοιρους χωρικούς με τις απαλλοτριώσεις, υπερβολές είναι. Τι εμπορική αξία είχαν τα χωράφια της Κοζάνης ή οι παρυφές της Πίνδου την εποχή της κατασκευής των έργων;

Σχετικά με τα μονοπώλια και την απελευθέρωση: τα έχουμε ξαναπεί, ο καταναλωτής αντί να ωφεληθεί έχασε καθώς οι μεγάλοι παίκτες φτιάχνουν τραστ αντί να αλληλοανταγωνίζονται και παράλληλα εμποδίζουν τους μικρούς παίκτες να μπουν στην αγορά και να τους ανταγωνιστούν. Ο μικροκαταναλωτής που ονειρεύεται να έρθουν οι άλλες εταιρίες, να γλυτώσει από τη ΔΕΗ, κάνει λάθος. Πάλι με τη ΔΕΗ θα καταλήξει, οι ιδιωτικές επιχειρήσεις θα κοιτάνε να εξυπηρετήσουν τους μεγαλοκαταναλωτές. Αλλά, παρόλο που έχουμε τόσα παραδείγματα από τόσες χώρες, η μόδα της πλήρους απελευθέρωσης βαστάει γερά. Και πάλι δεν συνεχίζω γιατί θα πάει αλλού η βαλίτσα.


----------



## nickel (Aug 8, 2010)

Προς το παρόν, ας μην πάει αλλού η βαλίτσα, αλλά και τα δυο ταξίδια που απειλείς να κάνεις είναι ενδιαφέροντα και μπορεί, στην ανάγκη, να τα κάνεις σε άλλο νήμα με πρώτη ευκαιρία. :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 2, 2010)

Η σημερινή συνεισφορά του Π. Μανδραβέλη στην Καθημερινή:

*Το ακριβό ηλεκτρικό ρεύμα*
Tου Πασχου Μανδραβελη

Ενας από τους προσφιλείς στον ελληνικό Τύπο μύθους είναι ότι η απελευθέρωση της αγοράς ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας θα αυξήσει την τιμή του ηλεκτρικού ρεύματος από 15-60%. Ετσι η Ελλάδα θα καταστεί ένα μοναδικό φαινόμενο στην παγκόσμια ιστορία και όλοι οι οικονομολόγοι θα σχίσουν τα πτυχία τους. Ο συνακόλουθος της απελευθέρωσης ανταγωνισμός αντί να μειώσει τις τιμές, θα τις αυξήσει.

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι η τιμή του ρεύματος θα αυξηθεί. Είτε απελευθερωθεί η αγορά, είτε όχι είτε παραμείνει κρατική η ΔΕΗ είτε όχι είτε πουληθούν μονάδες είτε όχι. Κι αυτό γιατί τα τεχνάσματα της ΔΕΗ να παρέχει σε κάποιους φθηνό ρεύμα, εξαντλούνται.

Το πρώτο τέχνασμα έχει να κάνει με τα δικαιώματα ρύπων. Σήμερα και μέχρι το 2013 η ΔΕΗ ρυπαίνει με το αζημίωτο. Αυτό δημιουργεί συγκριτικό πλεονέκτημα σε σχέση με τις ιδιωτικές ηλεκτροπαραγωγικές μονάδες, οι οποίες καίνε το πιο καθαρό αλλά και πιο ακριβό φυσικό αέριο. Η ΔΕΗ για κάθε παραγόμενο μεγαβάτ εκπέμπει 863 κιλά διοξειδίου του άνθρακα τη στιγμή που ο ευρωπαϊκός μέσος όρος είναι κάτω των 350 κιλών ανά μεγαβάτ.

Από το 2013 οι εκπομπές αυτές θα πληρώνονται. Η Greenpeace υπολόγισε ότι αυτό το κόστος για την ΔΕΗ θα είναι δύο δισεκατομμύρια ευρώ ετησίως. Αν σκεφθούμε ότι πέρυσι (μια κατά κοινή ομολογία καλή χρονιά για τη ΔΕΗ) η εταιρεία είχε κέρδη 693 εκατομμυρίων, πρέπει να καταλάβουμε ότι έχουμε στα χέρια μας «Ολυμπιακή». Μόνο που θα είναι πολύ ακριβότερη. Αυτά τα δύο δισ. εμείς θα τα πληρώσουμε, είτε απευθείας ως καταναλωτές είτε εμμέσως ως φορολογούμενοι, διά του κρατικού προϋπολογισμού.

Το δεύτερο τέχνασμα έχει να κάνει με την επιδότηση της τιμής του οικιακού και αγροτικού ρεύματος από την ίδια την ΔΕΗ. Η καλή αυτή κρατική εταιρεία δίνει ρεύμα κάτω του κόστους σε κάποιες ομάδες του πληθυσμού, αλλά για να μην ζημιώνεται τσεκουρώνει τις επιχειρήσεις (σούπερ μάρκετ, αποθήκες κ.λπ.).

Αυτό το κόλπο τέλειωσε από τη στιγμή που μπήκε μόνο μια εταιρεία στην αγορά και ήδη κατάφερε να πάρει περί τις 30.000 εταιρείες-καταναλωτές. Θησαυρίζει μάλιστα αφού η έκπτωση 10-15% που προσφέρει μπορεί να είναι μεγάλη για όσες επιχειρήσεις συμβάλλονται μ’ αυτή, είναι όμως πολύ μικρή σε σχέση με την τιμή που αγοράζει.

Αλλά αυτό δεν είναι το σημαντικό. Ακόμη και αν δεν υπήρχε αυτή η εταιρεία, και ας υποθέσουμε ότι θα εξέλιπε για πάντα ο ανταγωνισμός. Εχει κανείς την εντύπωση ότι τα επιπλέον χρήματα που πληρώνουν για το ακριβό ρεύμα οι επιχειρήσεις ή τα σούπερ μάρκετ το βάζουν οι επιχειρηματίες από την τσέπη τους; Φυσικά όχι. Απλώς μετακυλίουν το κόστος, δηλαδή πάλι οι καταναλωτές το πληρώνουν, μόνο που το κάνουν με άλλο τρόπο. Η ακρίβεια, την οποία όλοι ελεεινολογούμε, έχει και πραγματικές αιτίες, πραγματικές στρεβλώσεις στην αγορά. Ενα από αυτά είναι και η ακριβή τιμή του ρεύματος.

Με άλλα λόγια το «φθηνό ρεύμα» που προσφέρει η ΔΕΗ είναι ακριβό. Απλώς οι Ελληνες πολίτες το πληρώνουν διά υψηλότερων τιμών στην κατανάλωση και θα το πληρώσουν ακριβότερα εξαιτίας των ρύπων. Ο ανταγωνισμός στην αγορά, αν υπάρξει και είναι ανόθευτος, απλώς θα κάνει αυτή την αύξηση μικρότερη.​


----------



## Ambrose (Sep 2, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> Το πρώτο τέχνασμα έχει να κάνει με τα δικαιώματα ρύπων. Σήμερα και μέχρι το 2013 η ΔΕΗ ρυπαίνει με το αζημίωτο. Αυτό δημιουργεί συγκριτικό πλεονέκτημα σε σχέση με τις ιδιωτικές ηλεκτροπαραγωγικές μονάδες, οι οποίες καίνε το πιο καθαρό αλλά και πιο ακριβό φυσικό αέριο. Η ΔΕΗ για κάθε παραγόμενο μεγαβάτ εκπέμπει 863 κιλά διοξειδίου του άνθρακα τη στιγμή που ο ευρωπαϊκός μέσος όρος είναι κάτω των 350 κιλών ανά μεγαβάτ.



Μάλιστα. Οπότε μια χώρα όπως η Ελλάδα που δεν ρυπαίνει, θα πληρώνει τα μαλλιά της κεφαλής της στο χρηματιστήριο των ρύπων! Αυτό δε όταν έχει τεράστιες (αναξιοποίητες) δυνατότητες στις εναλλακτικές μορφές ενέργειας. Από την άλλη, χώρες όπως οι ΗΠΑ που ρυπαίνουν κάνουν το χαζό. Κι εδώ ένα ενδιαφέρον άρθρο για τα χοντρά παζάρια που παίζονται εις βάρος των καταναλωτών.


----------



## Ambrose (Sep 3, 2010)

Κι ένα FAQ για το χρηματιστήριο των ρύπων.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 22, 2010)

Ξεχάσαμε για λίγο τα σχετικά με την απελευθέρωση της ενέργειας. Θα τα βρούμε όμως πολύ σύντομα μπροστά μας. Ορίστε λοιπόν μια πιθανή εικόνα από το μέλλον μας:

Στη Γερμανία, η αγορά έχει απελευθερωθεί εντελώς και σε επίπεδο οικιακών τιμολογίων ανταγωνίζονται καμιά 500αριά πάροχοι. Θα πίστευε κανείς ότι οι τιμές είναι φτηνές κλπ, αλλά μάλλον το αντίθετο συμβαίνει (βέβαια, δεν υπάρχει και μέτρο σύγκρισης --δεν υπάρχει μια άλλη αντίστοιχη Γερμανία με δημόσιο πάροχο ενέργειας).

Από την Πρωτοχρονιά όλες οι τιμές ανεβαίνουν και το γερμανικό περιοδικό _Stern_ φιλοξενεί στον ιστότοπό του έναν τυφλοσούρτη για να βρει ο κάθε ενδιαφερόμενος την πιο οικονομική λύση.

Το 1ο βήμα, στην πρώτη οθόνη, είναι η επιλογή του ενεργειακού μέσου: Ηλεκτρικό ρεύμα ή φυσικό αέριο.
Στο 2ο βήμα, ο χρήστης ορίζει με τη βοήθεια του ροοστάτη τον αριθμό των μελών της οικογένειάς του και το ομοσπονδιακό κράτος όπου κατοικεί. Ανάλογα με τον αριθμό των μελών, αλλάζει η ετήσια κατανάλωση και τα τιμολόγια: από κόκκινο (πολύ ακριβό) μέχρι πράσινο (πολύ ευνοϊκό). Παρατηρήστε πώς οι ακριβότερες τιμές παρουσιάζονται λίγο-πολύ στα πληθυσμιακά μικρότερα και οικονομικά λιγότερο εύρωστα ομοσπονδιακά κράτη.
Στην τρίτη οθόνη πια, ο χρήστης βλέπει τους παρόχους κατά πόλη ή κοινότητα.

Απλώς για να μην υπάρχουν ψευδαισθήσεις για τη λειτουργία της ελεύθερης αγοράς σε φυσικά μονοπώλια όπως η ενέργεια...


----------



## SBE (Dec 23, 2010)

Επειδή το τελευταίο τρίμηνο έχω φάει με το κουταλάκι τα ζητήματα ηλεκτρισμού του μέλλοντος και ενέργειας γενικότερα, νομίζω ότι είναι πολύ βιαστικό το συμπέρασμα περί μη λειτουργίας της ελεύθερης αγοράς επειδή οι πολλές ιδιωτικές επιχειρήσεις δεν οδήγησαν σε πτώση των τιμών. Ναι, μπορεί βραχυπρόθεσμα αυτό να είναι το ζήτημα, αλλά μακροπρόθεσμα το πρόβλημα είναι ότι τα φάγαμε όλα. Αυτό ήταν, δεν έχουμε πλέον τίποτ' άλλο να κάψουμε για να ζεσταθούμε. 

Το ζήτημα είναι τελείως άσπρο-μαύρο. Ξεχάστε το φτηνό ηλεκτρικό. Αυτό δεν έχει να κάνει ούτε με το αν η παροχή γίνεται ιδιωτικά ή κρατικά, ούτε με το αν γίνεται με πυρηνικά εργοστάσια, φυσικό αέριο ή κάρβουνο. Βεβαίως μέχρι να γίνει το πρόβλημα έντονο εμείς θα τα έχουμε φάει τα ψωμιά μας (το 2050 είναι αρκετά μακρυά) και θα έχει να αντιμετωπίσει το παλούκι το βαφτιστήρι μου π.χ που είναι τώρα τριών ετών. 
Η οποιαδήποτε αισχροκέρδεια είναι απλά σύμπτωμα της γενικότερης κατάστασης.


----------



## nikosl (Dec 23, 2010)

Τα φάγαμε όλα; Πάλι το παγκάλειο πρώτο πληθυντικό; Αν μη τι άλλο, η υπερκατανάλωση ενέργειας συνδέεται άμεσα με την ελεύθερη αγορά και την αναρχία της παραγωγής. Αναγκαστικά, για να βάλουμε τάξη στην ενέργεια θα πρέπει να βάλουμε και τάξη και στο τι παράγεται. Να απαγορεύσουμε δηλαδή την παραγωγή άχρηστων πραγμάτων. Και ένα (μικρό) βήμα για να γίνει αυτό είναι να υπάρχει δημόσιος έλεγχος στην ηλεκτρική ενέργεια.

Και για να μην παρασύρομαι. Ακόμη και αν δεν μπορεί να υπάρξει φτηνό ηλεκτρικό, μπορούμε τουλάχιστον να επιβάλουμε ότι θα είναι φτηνό για κάποιους (τους φτωχούς) και ακριβό για τους άλλους. Αλλά και πάλι αυτό προϋποθέτει δημόσιο έλεγχο.


----------



## daeman (Dec 23, 2010)

Άλλος πολύ, άλλος λίγο (ναι, nikosl, μεγάλο θέμα) εξαντλήσαμε τις _παραδοσιακές_ ενεργειακές πηγές που μέχρι πρόσφατα ήταν εύκολα εκμεταλλεύσιμες και φτηνές λόγω της ύπαρξης υποδομών. Ο ήλιος, ο άνεμος, η θερμότητα της γης, η κινητική ενέργεια των κυμάτων κ.α. (που δεν έχουμε σκεφτεί ή δεν συμφέρουν ακόμα) είναι ανεξάντλητα, όπως και οι τρόποι να τιθασευτούν αυτές οι πηγές ενέργειας για χρήση από τον άνθρωπο.

Οι ερευνητές ψάχνουν και βρίσκουν, αλλά δυστυχώς ο κόσμος που φτιάξαμε δεν λειτουργεί με επιστημονικά, ορθολογικά κριτήρια, μόνο με οικονομικά, ιδίως τώρα τελευταία.

Όσο για τα άχρηστα πράγματα, μέτρησε ποτέ κανείς πόση ενέργεια καταναλώνεται άσκοπα στις δημόσιες υπηρεσίες και εγκαταστάσεις στην Ελλάδα; Όχι γιατί το Δημόσιο είναι άχρηστο, αλλά επειδή υποψιάζομαι πως είναι από τους πιο σπάταλους καταναλωτές ενέργειας (Τζάμπα καίει η λάμπα; Έλα μωρέ, από την τσέπη μου το πληρώνω; ).


----------



## nikosl (Dec 23, 2010)

Εδώ φαίνονται οι δαπάνες γενικής κυβέρνησης των χωρών της ΕΕ σε σχέση με το ΑΕΠ. Αντίθετα με το μύθο για το μεγάλο και σπάταλο ελληνικό κράτος, η Ελλάδα είναι διαρκώς στο μέσο όρο. Οι βορειοευρωπαϊκές χώρες έχουν μεγαλύτερες δαπάνες. Συνδυάζω αυτό με την εκτίμηση που έκανε πρόσφατα ο επικεφαλής του ΙΟΒΕ, Γιάννης Στουρνάρας (προαναγγέλλοντας έρευνα του ινστιτούτου), ότι 1% μείωση στις δημόσιες επενδύσεις στην Ελλάδα προκαλεί 5% μείωση του ΑΕΠ. Δηλαδή το Δημόσιο όλα αυτά τα χρόνια -πάλι κόντρα στο μύθο- υπήρξε η ατμομηχανή του ελληνικού καπιταλισμού και χάρη σ'αυτό ήταν κερδοφόρο και το ιδιωτικό κεφάλαιο. Εντελώς συμβολικά, αν δεν ήταν οι "σπατάλες" της ΔΕΗ και του ΟΣΕ δεν θα μπορούσε να έχουν κέρδη οι βιομηχανίες του μετάλλου, του τσιμέντου, του πετρελαίου κλπ. Είναι ενιαίος ο ελληνικός καπιταλισμός (όπως και τα αδέρφια του στην Ευρώπη) και δημόσιος-ιδιωτικός τομέας είναι κομμάτια του ίδιου συστήματος. Το επιχείρημά μου λοιπόν δεν είναι ότι η ΔΕΗ δημόσια είναι καλή ή λιγότερο σπάταλη από τη φύση της. Όμως στο βαθμό που αυτό το σύστημα παράγει σκουπίδια και ρουφάει άσκοπη ενέργεια, όσο περισσότερο έλεγχο έχουμε πάνω του, τόσο το καλύτερο -για να μπορούμε να διεκδικούμε το άλφα ή το βήτα που θα θεωρούμε ότι είναι πιο συμφέρον για όλους.


----------



## daeman (Dec 23, 2010)

Δαπάνες _γενικής_ κυβέρνησης*; Εννοείς το κόστος του δημοσίου γενικά;
Γιατί εγώ δεν εξετάζω αυτό (άλλη μεγάλη κουβέντα, μόνο τη σπατάλη _ενέργειας _(σ' αυτό το νήμα τουλάχιστον), έχοντας δει σημεία και τέρατα σε υπηρεσίες, σχολεία, νοσοκομεία κ.α.

Με την τελευταία πρότασή σου συμφωνώ πάντως: το ξέφραγο αμπέλι μόνο τους κλέφτες συμφέρει.
*Δεν συζητώ αν είναι αξιόπιστα τα στοιχεία της Eurostat, γιατί τότε δεν θα τελειώσουμε ποτέ. Βέβαια, επειδή έτυχε να παρακολουθήσω μια εποχή πώς συντάσσονταν οι αναφορές με πρωτογενή στοιχεία για τον αγροτικό τομέα, οι οποίες στη συνέχεια παραδίδονταν στην τότε ΕΣΥΕ για να καταλήξουν στα αρμόδια ευρωπαϊκά όργανα, η εντύπωσή μου ήταν ότι το "μαγείρεμα" θα ήταν πολύ ήπια λέξη για εκείνο τον χαμό.


----------



## SBE (Dec 23, 2010)

Το "τα φάγαμε όλα" το έγραψα επίτηδες, αν και στην περίπτωση της ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας είναι αλήθεια. Θυμάμαι όταν ήμουνα μικρή τις διαφημίσεις της ΔΕΗ "κι αν εσείς έχετε λεφτά, εμείς δεν έχουμε ενέργεια" ή κάπως έτσι. Ή το Λογοθετίδη στο (ποιο αλήθεια; ) να λέει: κλικ το διακόπτη, γιατί μετά θα λέμε πού το κάψαμε το ρεύμα, στον γάμο του Καραγκιόζη το κάψαμε το ρεύμα. 
Δε θεωρώ ότι είναι καμιά συνωμοσία του μεγάλου κεφαλαίου εις βάρος του αθώου καταναλωτή το κουμπί standby στις συσκευές, αλλά πόσες συσκευές έχει ο καθένας μας σπίτι του αυτή τη στιγμή σε αναμονή; Πόσοι από εμάς αφήνουν αναμμένα όλα τα φώτα του σπιτιού; Μη μου πείτε κανένας, το καλοκαίρι ήμουνα Ελλάδα και έβλεπα τους γείτονες όλους. Στο μπαλκόνι όλοι με τους προβολείς αναμμένους και μέσα στο σπίτι όλα τα δωμάτια φωταγωγημένα, ενώ εμείς προσπαθούσαμε με τα φώτα σβηστά να χαζέψουμε (ματαίως) τον έναστρο ουρανό. Πόσοι έχουν την τηλεόραση να παίζει χωρίς να παρακολουθεί κανένας, ακόμα κι όταν έχουν καλεσμένους στο σπίτι, ενώ είναι αγένεια στο κάτω κάτω; Ή το άλλο που έχω δει, να είναι μόνιμα στην πρίζα οι φορτιστές των κινητών κλπ και απλώς να πηγαίνουν να βάζουν το κινητό στον ακροδέκτη για να φορτιστεί - πράγμα ηλίθιο από κάθε άποψη. Και τώρα που είναι Χριστούγεννα, ΟΚ, φέτος δεν είμαι Ελλάδα, αλλά άλλες χρονιές τα τελευταία χρόνια λες και γινόταν πόλεμος μεταξύ γειτόνων για το ποιος θα κάνει το σπίτι του πιο κιτσαρία από τους άλλους. Δεν αρκούν δηλαδή τα φωτάκια στο δέντρο. 
Η σπατάλη ρεύματος στις δημόσιες υπηρεσίες είναι δικαιολογία-καραμέλα. Η σπατάλη που κάνουμε εμείς μέρα με τη μέρα, κάθε στιγμή, είναι πολύ μεγαλύτερη αν την προσθέσεις. Δυστυχώς δεν έχω χρόνο να βρω στοιχεία για την αυξομείωση της κατανάλωσης ανά εποχή και ώρα της ημέρας στην Ελλάδα αλλά αν μπορούσα είμαι σίγουρη ότι θα βλέπαμε αύξηση της κατανάλωσης κατακόρυφα κατά τις έξι το απόγευμα το Δεκέμβριο. Καλό μπορεί να είναι από ψυχολογική άποψη να λέμε ότι φταίει και για τη σπατάλη ρεύματος το δημόσιο, αλλά πόσα δημόσια κτίρια έχουμε στην Ελλάδα και πόσα ιδιωτικά; να υποθέσω ότι το 10% είναι δημόσια κτίρια; Είναι δυνατόν το 10% των κτιρίων, που μάλιστα είναι αδειανά τη νύχτα (αν και φωταγωγημένα) και που κύρια σπατάλη τους είναι ο φωτισμός, η θέρμανση και οι υπολογιστές, να ευθύνονται για μεγαλύτερο ποσοστό κατανάλωσης ενέργειας από τα σπίτια όπου εκτός από φωτισμό, θέρμανση και υπολογιστές έχουμε φούρνους και ηλεκτρικά σίδερα και όπου περνάμε τα βράδια μας;
Επίσης, για να ξεκαθαρίζουμε μερικά βασικά για όποιον δεν είναι μηχανικός: το ρεύμα δεν αποθηκεύεται. Πρέπει να το χρησιμοποιήσεις όταν παράγεται αλλιώς πάει χαμένο. Έτσι το να γεμίσει η Ελλάδα ανεμογεννήτριες που θα παράγουν ρεύμα στο φουλ όταν έχουμε μελτέμια τον Αύγουστο κι όλοι είναι στις παραλίες (άρα λιγότερη ζήτηση) δε βοηθάει για τη θέρμανση το Δεκέμβριο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 23, 2010)

SBE said:


> Επίσης, για να ξεκαθαρίζουμε μερικά βασικά για όποιον δεν είναι μηχανικός: το ρεύμα δεν αποθηκεύεται. Πρέπει να το χρησιμοποιήσεις όταν παράγεται αλλιώς πάει χαμένο. Έτσι το να γεμίσει η Ελλάδα ανεμογεννήτριες που θα παράγουν ρεύμα στο φουλ όταν έχουμε μελτέμια τον Αύγουστο κι όλοι είναι στις παραλίες (άρα λιγότερη ζήτηση) δε βοηθάει για τη θέρμανση το Δεκέμβριο.



Θα μου επιτρέψεις να επισημάνω για την ακρίβεια του πράγματος ότι το _ρεύμα δεν αποθηκεύεται_ *εύκολα*. Υπάρχουν μορφές αποθήκευσης που όμως εξαιτίας του 2ου θερμοδυναμικού αξιώματος (αύξηση της εντροπίας) είναι πρακτικά αντιπαραγωγικές. Αποθήκευση προσφέρουν οι μπαταρίες (αλλά με χαμηλή ένταση, άχρηστη για τη δουλειά που θέλουμε), αποθήκευση θα μπορούσε να είναι να ξαναγεμίζουμε ηλεκτρομηχανικά την εποχή που έχουμε περίσσεια ρεύματος με νερό τους ταμιευτήρες των υδροηλεκτρικών. Όμως, λόγω των απωλειών, η διαδικασία αυτή θα ήταν εύλογη μόνο αν είχαμε ανεξάντλητη (για τα μέτρα και τις ανάγκες μας) ενέργεια, αν π.χ. βρίσκαμε τρόπο να αξιοποιήσουμε σε τεράστιο βαθμό την ηλιακή ενέργεια (κάτι από το οποίο απέχουμε παρασάγγες).

Μια άλλη ιδέα είναι η παγκόσμια διαδικτύωση και αξιοποίηση των συστημάτων μεταφοράς (ώστε να στέλνουμε την παραπανίσια ενέργειά μας εκεί που την χρειάζονται και να μας στέλνουν την παραπανίσια τους όταν την χρειαζόμαστε) αλλά και πάλι οι απώλειες θα είναι τεράστιες. Και παγκόσμια συνεργασία; Αστείο πράγμα...


----------



## daeman (Dec 23, 2010)

SBE said:


> [...]Επίσης, για να ξεκαθαρίζουμε μερικά βασικά για όποιον δεν είναι μηχανικός: το ρεύμα δεν αποθηκεύεται. Πρέπει να το χρησιμοποιήσεις όταν παράγεται αλλιώς πάει χαμένο. Έτσι το να γεμίσει η Ελλάδα ανεμογεννήτριες που θα παράγουν ρεύμα στο φουλ όταν έχουμε μελτέμια τον Αύγουστο κι όλοι είναι στις παραλίες (άρα λιγότερη ζήτηση) δε βοηθάει για τη θέρμανση το Δεκέμβριο.


 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Energy_storage
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Renewable_energy_commercialization
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Renewable-energy_economy#Non-technical_barriers_to_acceptance
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Renewable_energy_in_Iceland


----------



## SBE (Dec 23, 2010)

Με το μαλακό συνάδερφοι, μη σπρώχνεστε να με διορθώσετε. 
Πολύ πρόσφατα πήρα χαμηλό βαθμό σε εργασία γιατί έγραψα ότι πρέπει να κοιτάξουμε για μεθόδους αποθήκευσης ενέργειας και μετά που διάβαζα την εργασία μου συμφώνησα με το διορθωτή, μάλιστα εγώ θα με έκοβα για αυτή την πατάτα. 

Να πούμε ότι αποθήκευση δεν είναι πρακτική λύση, να τελειώνουμε;

Το πρώτο άρθρο της Βίκι μου φαίνεται πολύ αισιόδοξο (όπως και πολλά άλλα άρθρα της Βίκι). 

Παρεμπιπτόντως...
Παλιότερα έπαιρνα ρεύμα από μια εταιρία που έλεγε ότι Χ ποσοστό του ρεύματος της είναι από ανανεώσιμες πηγές. Και μου εξήγησε κάποιος το κόλπο: Αγοράζουνε ρεύμα από ανεμογεννήτριες τον Αύγουστο που κοστίζει πενταροδεκάρες γιατί είναι για πέταμα και το Δεκέμβριο που έχουν τη μεγάλη ζήτηση, ποιες ανεμογεννήτριες; Κάρβουνο, πετρέλαιο κι άγιος ο Θεός.


----------



## daeman (Dec 23, 2010)

Δεν σπρωχνόμαστε, μπερδευτήκαμε γιατί δεν κοίταξα σε ποιο ημίωρο ήμασταν (άσε που ο δόχτορας δεν πληρώνει για να συμφωνήσουμε ;)).

Εξάλλου, με τον Δρ7χ δεν τολμώ να σπρωχτώ· όσο να 'ναι τα 7 διπλοπαπλώματα του δίνουν άλλη βαρύτητα. 

Για το θέμα μας, προς το παρόν δεν έχω πρόχειρα στοιχεία ώστε να επιχειρηματολογήσω. 
Όταν βρω τον χρόνο να τα συγκεντρώσω, τα ξαναλέμε, ΟΚ; :)


----------



## nikosl (Jan 5, 2011)

Προτείνω μια ματιά σε αυτό το άρθρο των Τζον Μπέλαμι Φόστερ, Κλαρκ και Γιορκ από το τεύχος Νοέμβρη του Monthly Review. Πραγματεύεται (κριτικά) το λεγόμενο _παράδοξο του Τζέβονς_, σύμφωνα με το οποίο όσο πιο αποδοτική γίνεται η παραγωγή ενέργειας, αντί για μείωση του συνολικού καταναλωνόμενου όγκου, έχουμε αύξηση. Στο βαθμό που ισχύει, δεν υπάρχει τεχνολογική διέξοδος από την υπερπαραγωγή ενέργειας και την καταστροφή των πηγών της, παρά μόνο κοινωνική.


----------



## SBE (Jan 15, 2011)

Δεν ξέρω αν κολλάει αλλού η είδηση, πάντως ελπίζω να αποχαιρετήσατε και τις τελευταίες κρυφές επιθυμίες σας για φτηνό ρεύμα. Η εξερεύνηση στους πόλους αποκτάει ταχύτητα. Σε λίγο θα έρθει κι από τον Καναδά το βιτουμενιούχο πετρέλαιο, το World Energy Report 2010 λέει ότι το 2006 περάσαμε στην άλλη πλευρά της καμπύλης κι όταν τα σκέφτεσαι όλα αυτά ο επόμενος λογαριασμός είναι άνευ σημασίας. 
BP and Russia sign Arctic oil deal 
Από την άλλη, δεν πρόκειται να συμβεί τίποτα σαν τα σενάρια του Μάτριξ ή του Μαντ Μαξ, ούτε θα ξεμείνουμε από πρώτη ύλη για τα επόμενα 20-30-50 χρόνια. Απλά θα κοστίζουν περισσότερο.


----------



## bernardina (Jul 7, 2014)

«Το σκισμένο χαρτί της επιστράτευσής μου, ως μια μικρή κίνηση τιμής σε αυτούς που αντιστάθηκαν για να είναι η χώρα μας ελεύθερη από τους Γερμανούς κατακτητές, το έχω καταθέσει αντί στεφάνου στο μνημείο των 11 ηρώων μαχητών του ΕΛΑΣ που στις 13.10.1944 έπεσαν, υπερασπιζόμενοι στη μάχη της ηλεκτρικής το εργοστάσιο της ΔΕΗ στο Κερατσίνι, που εσείς σήμερα ως υποτακτικοί της ΜΕΡΚΕΛ θέλετε να ξεπουλήσετε στα συμφέροντα».
Τάδε έφη ο πρώην πρόεδρος της ΓΕΝΟΠ και μέλος του ΔΣ της ΔΕΗ Ν. Φωτόπουλος, σε σημερινή δήλωσή του, με την οποία ενημερώνει ότι έσκισε «το φύλλο ατομικής επίταξης που του απέστειλε η δικτατορική κυβέρνηση μειοψηφίας».

Στο μνημείο ηρώων του ΕΛΑΣ το σκισμένο χαρτί επιστράτευσης του Ν. Φωτόπουλου
Το κατέθεσε αντί στεφάνου ασκώντας παράλληλα σφοδρή επίθεση στην κυβέρνηση.

Η βαρύγδουπη γελοιότητα ως άλλοθι και υποκατάστατο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 7, 2014)

Στις 23.9.2013, η ΔΕΗ συνήψε ομολογιακό δάνειο ύψους € 739 εκατ. με κοινοπραξία ξένων τραπεζών, με ετήσιο συνολικό κόστος κοντά στο 5% και διάρκεια 15 έτη, υποστηριζόμενο από τον Γερμανικό Οργανισμό Ασφάλισης Εξαγωγικών Πιστώσεων Euler Hermes (μερκελικό, προφανώς, όπως φαίνεται και από τα ντεσού της είδησης). Πηγή

Στις 30.4.2014, η ΔΕΗ συνήψε νέο ομολογιακό δάνειο, πιθανότατα (όπως δείχνει η διάρθρωσή του) για ρευστότητα κίνησης, αφού σύμφωνα με την είδηση:

Η επιχείρηση τελικά άντλησε 700 εκατομμύρια ευρώ, τα 500 με το επιτόκιο να ανέρχεται στο 5,5% για μία 5ετία, και τα υπόλοιπα 200 με τριετές ομόλογο και επιτόκιο στο 4,75%. Διεθνής [sic] αναλυτές αναφέρουν ότι το επιτόκιο αλλά και η υπερκάλυψη του ομολογιακού δανεισμού της ΔΕΗ δείχνουν πως αποκαταστάθηκε η εμπιστοσύνη στην ελληνική οικονομία και τις ελληνικές επιχειρήσεις.

Επί πολλές δεκαετίες, αφού η ΔΕΗ ήταν του «ελληνικού λαού», όταν συνέβαινε να μείνουν απλήρωτα τέτοια δάνεια, απλώς περνούσαν στην προϋπολογισμό του ιδιοκτήτη (είπαμε: ο ελληνικός λαός μέσω του ελληνικού δημοσίου εκφραζομένου από την κυβέρνηση της χώρας, για να μην ξεχνιόμαστε). Τώρα, ο ιδιοκτήτης διαχειριστής (η κυβέρνηση) ισχυρίζεται ότι το μαγαζί δεν βγαίνει πια και θέλει να ξεφορτωθεί χρέη και να εισπράξει ρευστό πουλώντας μέρος του, πολύ περισσότερο που, όπως λένε διάφοροι που γνωρίζουν, η τεχνολογία παραγωγής της ΔΕΗ απαρχαιώνεται και απαξιώνεται ραγδαία χωρίς να εκσυγχρονίζεται (ελλείψει κεφαλαίων, αλλά βλ. και πρώτο δάνειο πιο πάνω) με ανάλογο ρυθμό.

Από εκεί και πέρα, το θέμα είναι ιδιαίτερα μπερδεμένο (αφού εμπλέκονται όχι μόνο ιδεολογίες αλλά και ορυκτά αποθέματα, τεράστιες, γεωργικές και μη εκτάσεις, υποδομές, τοπικές κοινωνίες και συμφέροντα, κατεστημένα και γουαναμπίδικα, κλπ κλπ) και πουθενά δεν ακούγεται συζήτηση επί της ουσίας χωρίς κραυγές περί του τι κάνει ο άλλος στους βαρβάρους και αστειότητες διαφόρων πολύχρωμων (κομματικά) διασκεδαστών του δημόσιου βίου.

Ένα θέλω να πω μόνο: πουθενά στον κόσμο δεν μειώνονται τιμές ενέργειας επειδή αφενός τα πράγματα γενικά ακριβαίνουν, αφετέρου, όπως είδαμε και στη Φουκουσίμα, η μοναδική πηγή φτηνής ενέργειας με τη σημερινή μας τεχνολογία είναι αποτρεπτικά καταστροφική και αφετρίτου δεν είναι δυνατό να στρώσεις τη Σαχάρα φωτοηλεκτρικά (που θα μπορούσαν να τροφοδοτήσουν όλο τον κόσμο) και να κάνουν κουμάντο σε ένα τέτοιο πρότζεκτ παγκόσμιας εμβέλειας κάθε λογής φύλαρχοι και τοπάρχες από τη μια και ανεξέλεγκτοι κεφαλαιοκράτες από την άλλη.


----------



## nickel (Jul 7, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> και να κάνουν κουμάντο σε ένα τέτοιο πρότζεκτ παγκόσμιας εμβέλειας κάθε λογής φύλαρχοι και τοπάρχες από τη μια και ανεξέλεγκτοι κεφαλαιοκράτες από την άλλη.



Αυτό δεν είναι έμμεση σατιρική αναφορά στη σημερινή Ελλάδα, έτσι;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 7, 2014)

nickel said:


> Αυτό δεν είναι έμμεση σατιρική αναφορά στη σημερινή Ελλάδα, έτσι;


Θα ήταν, αλλά τελικά το μερκελικό πρόγραμμα Ήλιος, να γεμίσει η πανέμορφη πατρίδα μας με φωτοβολταϊκά, δεν προχώρησε.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 7, 2014)

Και επιτρέψτε μου να προσθέσω κάτι μικρό ακόμη:

Βλέπω πολύ συχνά την ένσταση ότι η οικολογικά παραγόμενη ενέργεια (ηλιακή, αιολική) έχει το πρόβλημα ότι η παροχή της περιορίζεται χρονικά και, κυρίως, δεν αποθηκεύεται, άρα δεν είναι και «τόσο χρήσιμη».

Για την ακρίβεια, η σωστή διατύπωση θα πρέπει να είναι ότι «σήμερα, η ενέργεια που αποθηκεύεται από οικολογική παραγωγή είναι, τελικά, πολύ ακριβή». Μέθοδοι αποθήκευσης της ενέργειας υπάρχουν: π.χ. μηχανικές (ας πούμε να ξανανεβάζεις το νερό που τρέχει από τους ταμιευτήρες στις γεννήτριες), χημικές (να συμπιέζεις αέρια και να παίρνεις την ενέργεια από την αποσυμπίεσή τους ή να φορτίζεις μπαταρίες) κ.ά. Όταν έχεις δωρεάν ενέργεια (μετά την απόσβεση του εξοπλισμού) όλα αυτά μπορούν να είναι πολύ πιο φτηνά...


----------



## daeman (Jul 7, 2014)

...
Επειδή αναφέρθηκε η Σαχάρα και τα φωτοβολταϊκά κι επειδή το βρήκα μπροστά μου πριν από δυο βδομάδες και μια εικόνα ίσον πολλές λέξεις, ορίστε μια ψηφίδα στο παζλ:

*How Much Room Do We Need To Supply The Entire World With Solar Electricity?*





Fig. 12: Theoretical space requirement to meet the electricity demand of the world, Europe (EU-25) and Germany (Data from DLR, 2005).
(Nadine May: "Eco-balance of a Solar Electricity Transmission from North Africa to Europe", Diploma Thesis, TECHNICAL UNIVERSITY OF BRAUNSCHWEIG)

In 2009, the total global electricity consumption was 20,279,640 GWh. The sun creates more energy than that in one hour. The tricky part is collecting that energy and converting it into useful electricity with solar panels. How much area would need to be covered with solar panels in order to capture enough energy to meet global demand? Actually, it’s not as much as you’d think.
The image above has three red boxes showing what area would need to be covered for Germany (De), Europe (EU-25), and the entire world.

Πηγή: www.iflscience.com/environment/how-much-room-do-we-need-supply-entire-world-solar-electricity

Μπορεί η διπλωματική εργασία απ' όπου προέρχεται το γράφημα να είναι παλιά (2005), τα μεγέθη όμως είναι ενδεικτικά. 
Άλλες είναι οι παράμετροι που καθορίζουν αν είναι τεχνολογικά εφικτές και οικονομικά και οικολογικά συμφέρουσες τέτοιες λύσεις (η μελέτη καταλήγει ότι είναι) και διαφορετικοί κι ακόμη περισσότεροι και πιο περίπλοκοι οι παράγοντες που καθορίζουν αν είναι πολιτικά εφικτές και οικονομικά βιώσιμες.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 8, 2014)

Solar has won. Even if coal were free to burn, power stations couldn't compete (_Guardian_)


----------



## SBE (Jul 8, 2014)

Έχω κάποιες διευκρινίσεις/ ενστάσεις:
α. όχι μόνο η πράσινη ενέργεια, κάθε μορφή ενέργειας είναι δύσκολο και ακριβό να αποθηκευτεί. Απλά, σε ένα εργοστάσιο που καίει κάρβουνο μπορείς να μειώσεις την παραγωγή πιο έυκολα απ'ό,τι σε μια αιολική μονάδα (που δεν ξέρεις πότε θα φυσήξει). Γι'αυτό άλλωστε η τιμή του ρεύματος αλλάζει τόσο γρήγορα - αναφέρομαι στην παραγωγή, όχι στην κατανάλωση. Αν είσαι αιολική μονάδα και είναι καλοκαιράκι, 25 βαθμοί, βραδάκι που έχουν κλέισει τα εργοστάσια και τα γραφεία κι ο κόσμος ρεμβάζει κοιτάζοντας το ηλιοβασίλεμα στο μπαλκόνι και η ζήτηση ρεύματος έχει πέσει στο ελάχιστο της ημέρας κι εκείνη την ώρα αποφασίζει ο θείος Αίολος να ανοίξει τον ασκό/ τους ασκούς, θα πληρώνεις κι από πάνω για να σου πάρουν το ρεύμα οι διανομείς του δικτύου.
Επίσης, Δαεμάνε, το είδα κι εγώ το διάγραμμα αλλά έχει λάθη. Επιπλέον, δε χρειάζεται να τρέχουμε στη Σαχάρα. Στις ΗΠΑ έχει έρημο τεράστια κι έχουν αρχίσει να τη γεμίζουν ηλιακά. Η Ελλάδα ερήμους δεν έχει, έχει στέγες. Δυστυχώς όμως έχει και προβλήματα στον απάνω όροφο (το μυαλό, ντε!)


----------



## Resident (Jul 9, 2014)

*Την ίδια ώρα στην Ινδία*

Indian coal-based power plants are struggling to keep up with daily demand and almost half of them only have enough stocks to last a week, the minister of state for power, coal and new and renewable energy said Monday.

Speaking to the upper house of parliament, Piyush Goyal called power utilities to increase coal imports to meet fuel shortages and avoid the every day more frequent blackouts, The Economic Times reports.

According to the authority, demand for coal-based power in the year will require 551.60 million mt of the mineral, whereas coal supplies are projected to be 466.89 million mt.

A total of 44 plants, including the super critical ones, have "critical coal stocks" sufficient for less than a week, with the majority in the state of Maharashtra, home to India's financial capital Mumbai.

Despite sitting on the world’s fifth largest coal reserves, India is only the No.3 importer, due mainly to delays in securing environmental clearances to add new mines and to build facilities to transport coal from remote mines.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 9, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ένα θέλω να πω μόνο: πουθενά στον κόσμο δεν μειώνονται τιμές ενέργειας επειδή αφενός τα πράγματα γενικά ακριβαίνουν, αφετέρου, όπως είδαμε και στη Φουκουσίμα, η μοναδική πηγή φτηνής ενέργειας με τη σημερινή μας τεχνολογία είναι αποτρεπτικά καταστροφική...



Αυτό συμβαίνει αν δεν παίρνεις τα σωστά μέτρα ασφαλείας. Έχω την εντύπωση ότι η Ελλάδα δεν πληροί έτσι κι αλλιώς τις προδιαγραφές για να αρχίζει να χτίζει πυρηνικά εργοστάσια, άσε που έχουν αρκετά μεγάλο κόστος κατασκευής και είναι μπελαλίδικα (χτίζονται με προδιαγραφές να αντέξουν θεωρητικά για πάντα και η απόσυρσή τους παίρνει δεκαετίες). Παρ' όλα αυτά, τα πυρηνικά εργοστάσια είναι γενικά πιο ασφαλή* και οικολογικά από τα εργοστάσια που καίνε κάρβουνο και ειδικά λιγνίτη όπως τον δικό μας, που είναι αρκετά κακής ποιότητας. 


* από άποψη ραδιενέργειας: "For comparison, according to NCRP Reports No. 92 and No. 95, population exposure from operation of 1000-MWe nuclear and coal-fired power plants amounts to 490 person-rem/year for coal plants and 4.8 person-rem/year for nuclear plants. Thus, the population effective dose equivalent from coal plants is 100 times that from nuclear plants."

Πηγή: The Oak Ridge National Laboratory Review


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 9, 2014)

daeman said:


> Μπορεί η διπλωματική εργασία απ' όπου προέρχεται το γράφημα να είναι παλιά (2005), τα μεγέθη όμως είναι ενδεικτικά.
> Άλλες είναι οι παράμετροι που καθορίζουν αν είναι τεχνολογικά εφικτές και οικονομικά και οικολογικά συμφέρουσες τέτοιες λύσεις (η μελέτη καταλήγει ότι είναι) και διαφορετικοί κι ακόμη περισσότεροι και πιο περίπλοκοι οι παράγοντες που καθορίζουν αν είναι πολιτικά εφικτές και οικονομικά βιώσιμες.



Θεωρητικά, ο ελάχιστος χώρος για κάτι τέτοιο είναι περίπου 1600 χλμ[SUP]2[/SUP] (αν κάνω σωστά τις πράξεις). Πρακτικά βέβαια είναι μικρότερη η απόδοση και φυσικά θα ήταν εξόχως προβληματικό για την διανομή του να μεταφέραμε την παγκόσμια παραγωγή σε ένα μέρος, χώρια το προβληματικό της εγκατάστασης, συντήρησης και γενικά της εποπτείας μιας τόσο μεγάλης περιοχής (περίπου ίσης με το Λονδίνο). Παρεμπιπτόντως, η γεωθερμική ενέργεια είναι δυνητικά μεγαλύτερη.


----------



## daeman (Jul 9, 2014)

Nadine May said:


> ...
> Fig. 12: *Theoretical* space requirement to meet the electricity demand of the world, Europe (EU-25) and Germany (Data from DLR, 2005).
> (Nadine May: "Eco-balance of a Solar Electricity Transmission from North Africa to Europe", Diploma Thesis, TECHNICAL UNIVERSITY OF BRAUNSCHWEIG)
> ...


 Για τα υπόλοιπα, διάβασε τη διπλωματική για να δεις τι ισχυρίζεται αυτή που το μελέτησε.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 9, 2014)

Ναι. Και τι διαφορετικό λέω; Ποιο είναι το θέμα;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 24, 2014)

Άλλο ένα σχετικό με το ενεργειακό δίπολο παραγωγή στην Αφρική- κατανάλωση στην Ευρώπη (να δω ποιος θα σκεφτεί πρώτος ότι το παραγωγή και κατανάλωση στην Αφρική ίσως βοηθούσε και στις καλλιέργειες, στο μεταναστευτικό, στην κοινωνική ειρήνευση και πολλά άλλα):

*Rethinking African solar power for Europe*


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 11, 2014)

*Tesla’s trifecta of renewable energy sources is likely to surpass its electricity needs*

(trifecta = τράικαστ, θα το λέγαμε ίσως και _τρίπορτο_)


----------



## daeman (Sep 11, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> *...*
> (trifecta = τράικαστ, θα το λέγαμε ίσως και _τρίπορτο_)



Η (_πρόβλεψη της_ _πρώτης_) _τριπλέτας_ ή _τριάδας _δεν μας κάνει; 

Γιατί το _τρίπορτο _πάει αλλού: στο τάβλι, στα κτίρια (και σε όσους μπαινοβγαίνουν κατά βούληση σε αυτά).
Δεν μιλάω για το _τράικαστ_ των ιπποδρομιακών, αλλά για την εναλλακτική του.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 11, 2014)

Ίσως να είναι και καλύτερα, συμφωνώ. Ειδικότερα, μάλιστα, η τριπλέτα.


----------



## Zazula (Nov 14, 2014)

The dirty, dangerous job that powers Greece


----------



## Zazula (May 25, 2015)

Μήπως να επαναϋπολογίσουμε το κόστος των μη-ανανεώσιμων πηγών ενέργειας (ορυκτά καύσιμα κττ);
www.imf.org/external/np/fad/subsidies/
http://www.imf.org/external/pubs/ft/wp/2015/wp15105.pdf
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hdkzIYMJ0Y4&feature=youtu.be&t=482


----------

